# More Hot Chicks on bikes



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

Post your pictures here !


----------



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

*and another*

and another one !


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Ibtl


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

to the OP - if a thread was closed it's probably not the best idea to start a new one based on the exact same topic.

keep it clean y'all.

thanks!


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow. I love bicycles.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

This from Dillon Martin photos @ Interbike. Too bad we can't see THEIR Caraci'.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't decide whether to ogle the bike or the hot blond behind it... good thing I have two eyes!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Can anyone guess who this is? Pic taken about ten years ago.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

wait there was bikes in those pics?


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Ac?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mojo Troll said:


> Can anyone guess who this is? Pic taken about ten years ago.


Isn't that Marla Streb? Wasn't she the only DH in the Luna Chicks team?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess they are ditching the poles and getting on bikes now.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

Warp said:


> Isn't that Marla Streb? Wasn't she the only DH in the Luna Chicks team?


.

Good call couldn't think of her name. She went on to riding XC & endurance events with some success after her DH career. Pretty impressive


----------



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

Road rider & Maxim celebrity - Liz Hatch


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtbmatty said:


> .
> 
> Good call couldn't think of her name. She went on to riding XC & endurance events with some success after her DH career. Pretty impressive


She also has a degree in chemistry or some other super difficult stuff like that. She's a top notch biker, intelligent as they get and hot as they come. The whole enchilada.

I'd let her have my children.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Checking into this thread for future use.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*shocker*

so fresh'n so clean clean


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Mojo Troll said:


> Can anyone guess who this is? Pic taken about ten years ago.


WOW, what race-course was that!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

DeerhillJ said:


> so fresh'n so clean clean


So you don't like "dirty girls"?


----------



## paule350 (Sep 19, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## paule350 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSchwagman said:


> This from Dillon Martin photos @ Interbike. Too bad we can't see THEIR Caraci'.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> So you don't like "dirty girls"?


You don't like Theschwagmans post ?(Formerly known as Shocker)

HOT!!!


----------



## fadetoblack6902 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a teaser...I'll share a bikes/girls blog as soon as I have enough posts to post links!


----------



## fadetoblack6902 (Jul 5, 2007)

oh, well looks like that was 10! here it is. 
*Not Safe for Work*

Rusty Nipples: All things pretty involving bikes


----------



## bigd8006 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok so this made me realize that girls in trucks, girls on motorcycles, and girls on bikes are all HOT!!


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

?


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

S_Trek said:


> WOW, what race-course was that!


Yes indeed that is the amazing Marla Streb. I know its Colorado for sure. I think Durango.

Thats a female cycliest. Not someone modeling a bikini or underwear on whats usually a cheesy bike.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

this favorite one has a rockin' body and a killer smile !


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

The Asian girls that this site is spamming. Yeah, those one's over there ------>


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

^^ This^^ I don't understand why "Liz" wants to be my friend so bad.:skep:


----------



## .HaVoK. (Sep 13, 2012)

I like this.


----------



## Scatman (Sep 20, 2012)

This post is like a mini version of PezCycling News' Daily Distraction.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

yetimeister514 said:


> and a favorite one with a rockin' body and killer smile !


You're gonna hear from highdelll.... just sayin'


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

TheSchwagman said:


> This from Dillon Martin photos @ Interbike. Too bad we can't see THEIR Caraci'.


Ha, made me laugh! Their Caraci.


----------



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

> *You're gonna hear from highdelll.... just sayin' *


Oh sh** ! I better delete the photos before he hijacks my thread ! Thanks.


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wowzers


----------



## Peter_Klim (Sep 28, 2008)

nemhed said:


> ^^ This^^ I don't understand why "Liz" wants to be my friend so bad.:skep:


LOL! I thought only I was seeing Liz (because lately a lot of asians on Match dot com have been chatting with me and I thought mtbr saw that by looking at my cookies)


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

CHUM said:


> to the OP - if a thread was closed it's probably not the best idea to start a new one based on the exact same topic.
> 
> keep it clean y'all.
> 
> thanks!


Cmon Charmin, no double standards please!!


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

can anyone post a link to the closed thread?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Here's another one.

new mtb girls mountain bike girls


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*I'm with GoGoGordo*

Another contribution for "chick on bike"


----------



## yetimeister514 (May 11, 2011)

> *can anyone post a link to the closed thread?*


Go to the forums under the "passion" folder. And the closed thread is on the 2nd or 3rd page, Titled thread is "I-see-hot-chicks-everywhere".


----------

